# Wrinkled drum head



## t3sser4ct (Aug 19, 2009)

The head on my kick drum is acting weird. It's mostly tight, but in one little section, it's loose and wrinkled. I've tried tightening that section, but that just makes it worse. I've even tried retuning the whole thing from scratch (three times), and that doesn't help either. I bought the drum used, and this is the head that came with it, so I'm hoping it's just a bad head at worst, and not a warped shell.

I'm a guitarist, not a drummer, so I'm not sure if this is a common problem. Any input?


----------



## thesimo (Aug 19, 2009)

i know nothing about drms but it seems that the skin isnt in the rim in that place for it not to be fixed by adjusting the tension?

Someone correct me cuz im actually curious if im right or not


----------



## MikeH (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Andii (Aug 22, 2009)

The heads that come with drums are very thin, a good kick head won't wrinkle because of its thickness. A thin head will break so replacing it now is a good idea. I suggest a remo powerstroke3. 

Here is my video about kick tuning:


----------



## t3sser4ct (Aug 22, 2009)

So it's a fairly common problem, then?

I guess I'll just go buy a new head and see if that does the trick.


----------

